# Weeping Willow House - Hertfordshire 2013



## steve2109 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is a sad little house with a sad history, it is of no great size but contains the remnants of a life and is now gradually being overgrown by nature with an unclear future.

Visited with OMJ who might want to expand on the history..

I hope my photos capture the feel of the house...


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 1, 2013)

liking that lots


----------



## sonyes (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice pics


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2013)

Blimey, my camera bag made two appearances in those shots 

Great shots as always. 

I hope Nelly doesnt mind me using his history image...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sad story!,great report thanks.


----------



## muppet (Apr 1, 2013)

I used to have one of those fisher price phones . good report thanks for the post


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2013)

Just a few from me... some of these show the more personal side, expecially when you can relate the names in some of the cards, school reports, photos, etc, to the news article above...




The room to the right of the loo is the shower! Hard times...



















Electric Bill, nice and cheap!









But a phone bill from Nov 1986 is £54  She must have spent ages on the phone!




























.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice shots mate, the devil is always in the detail.....


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 1, 2013)

nice find you guys set the bar way to high!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice shots from both of you... very sad story to this one though


----------



## Asylum Sneaker (Apr 2, 2013)

good report there nice little place that, sad story tho..


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Apr 2, 2013)

great stuff as usual by you both. tragic story.


----------



## John_D (Apr 2, 2013)

Driven right past that dozens of times and didn't know it was there :sad:


----------



## nelly (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm surprised this hasn't been totally wrecked considering how near this is to the road


----------



## stemac (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry if I sound stupid here but I don't understand, if the place was burned down and the woman died, how are your photos of an intact, but overgrown and dated timewarp?


----------



## old git (Apr 26, 2013)

Her caravan in the garden burned.She was in it.


----------



## stemac (Apr 27, 2013)

OIC cheers!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww, that toy phone! I had one of those when I was little! Nice shots Sad history though


----------

